# Java oder JavaFx für Lernspiel



## ricle (30. Nov 2008)

Hi,
also um das von vorneherrein klarzustellen, ich bin absoluter Anfänger mit Java, hab gerade mal ein paar Wochen mit BlueJ programmiert. Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Jahr Zeit um Java zu lernen und ein möchte damit ein Lernspiel programmieren. Was soll das können?
- vorgerenderte Hintergrundgrafik (z.B. das Bild eines Schreibtisches), wenn man auf einen Gegenstand (z.B. die Kaffeetasse auf dem Schreibtisch) soll ein neuer Screen erscheinen
- hier soll es kleine Aufgaben geben, z.B. einen Lückentext über Kaffee, der ergänzt werden muss
- die Möglichkeit Videos abzuspielen, die z.B. über Kaffee informieren
- gff. soll es noch möglich sein, seinen Wissensstand angezeigt zu bekommen, jenachdem wie gut man die Aufgaben gemeistert hat
- vll. kleine Spiele wie z.B. Memory

Ich denke das sollte realisierbar sein, oder?
Jetzt bin ich im Internet auf JavaFx gestoßen.


> Mit JavaFX können Entwickler sogenannte Rich Internet Applications auf Java-Basis erstellen und dabei 2D- und 3D-Grafiken kombinieren. Auch Audio und Video lassen sich nutzen, während gleichzeitig der gesamte Funktionsumfang der Java-Plattform verfügbar ist



Ich habe mir NetBeans mit JavaFx zusammen gedownloadet. In NetBeans gibt es für Java ja schon die Java Desktop Application. Jetzt frage ich mich, reicht Java vollkommen für meine Zwecke aus, oder ist es doch ratsam JavaFx zu verwenden? Was ist leichter zu erlernen? Welche Vorteile bieten die jeweilen Technologien?

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2008)

Von JavaFX gibt es doch höchtens 'ne Beta, oder war es nur 'ne Demo?


----------



## Ricle (30. Nov 2008)

Hm, ja kann sein, es gibt aber schon eine Version von NetBeans mit JavaFx integriert...
Aber was ich vor hab ist auch mit dem normalen java möglich oder? Wie ist das dann da mit der Grafikausgabe? Wie läuft das (also in C++ könnte man ja ohne DirectX oder OpenGL nur Konsolenanwendungen machen...)


----------

